# Burton hoodie sizing



## MikeD22 (Mar 25, 2013)

What is the fit? Burton makes slim fit signature fit ..gonna depend on the fit/cut I would size up but I like to wear hoodies bigger then my jackets and jackets are a different cut too


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

MikeD22 said:


> What is the fit? Burton makes slim fit signature fit ..gonna depend on the fit/cut I would size up but I like to wear hoodies bigger then my jackets and jackets are a different cut too


It's the bonded hoodie, so it's sig fit.


----------



## MikeD22 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sig fit is a traditional fit not slim but not loose..I would size up but like I said that's me

On the loose fit I wouldn't size up but sig or slim I would


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm the same size as you and have a few of the Burton Dryride hoodies, all in Large, and they fit great.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I'm the same size as you and have a few of the Burton Dryride hoodies, all in Large, and they fit great.


Do you wear them as a jacket at all?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

kevano said:


> Do you wear them as a jacket at all?


I wear them as a mid-layer on cold days and alone over a base layer on warmer days. I've had them for 3-4 years and they are holding up great.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I wear them as a mid-layer on cold days and alone over a base layer on warmer days. I've had them for 3-4 years and they are holding up great.


Ok cool, do you know if they are sig or team fit?


----------

